# Best Hybrid for £500???



## SamN01 (16 Nov 2008)

Hello all,

My first post! I have been commuting to work on a rather slow mountain bike for a little while and I am now set on upgrading to a hybrid. My commute is on 5 miles each way however I also plan to start on some longer rides and may complete the C2C ride in May of next year.

I have £500 to spend on a new bike and I have been recommended both a Cannondale Bad boy or a Specialized Sirrus, which is the best of these bikes? Are there better hybrids for £500?

There also seem to be a number of versions of each of these bike. Are any in particular better than others?

Thanks for any advice?

Sam


----------



## Downward (17 Nov 2008)

I have a Kona dew Deluxe - cost £450 but maybe around for less now (2008 model)


----------



## ACS (17 Nov 2008)

Have a sirrus sport from 06 and love it


----------



## SamN01 (17 Nov 2008)

*Hybrid £500*

I did look at the Kona and I really liked the look of it. I just feel a little overwhelmed by the choice available! I really dont understand the options and difference between lots of the technical stuff. I am sure I am not the only one who finds it all a little complex. 

If only bikes came with top trumps scores, sure would make my life easier!

Thanks for the responses so far!


----------



## HLaB (17 Nov 2008)

satans budgie said:


> Have a sirrus sport from 06 and love it


So do I but I don't like the current one its a little under geared for me. I've recently converted it to drops and I like it even more.


----------



## shades.5 (17 Nov 2008)

i got a cluade butler urban 200 for £270 , excellent starting bike , been cycling with it for about 6 months and done plenty of miles , but to be honest am looking to upgrade next year , but like alot of people said the choice out there is mindboggling


----------



## Downward (18 Nov 2008)

Who knows - Opinions are all different and you can only go with what you feel comftable with.


----------



## jimboalee (18 Nov 2008)

Evans Cycles have a good range on their website.

I've just been on there to read how they describe a Hybrid.

Have a look, make a shortlist and then have a Google to find a good deal.


Happy hunting.


----------



## SamN01 (18 Nov 2008)

*Update*

Hi,

I went to look at the Sirrus today and I am a little worried that it is just a little too much of a road bike, the tyres look really thin and where I live in Cambridge I often cut through a park or find myself on a cycle path etc where I am not sure the Sirrus would cope.

I went to Rutland Cycling, the guy there was very helpful however all the other Hybrids they had, Scott, Marin etc had the opporsite problem, the tyres all looked too much like a mountain bike wheel.

Am I looking for something that does not exist? want something that is sporty like a Sirrus but with a 'slightly' wider wheel (not like the Crosstrail or any of the other Hybrids they have).

Can anyone recommend a bike? Should I buy a Sirrus and put a slightly wider wheel on it (can I do that), will the shop sell it too me like that?

Thanks again for any advice.

Sam


----------



## cheadle hulme (18 Nov 2008)

The wheels on the sirrus will be stronger than you think. 
My road bike with thin racing tyres (23mm wide) manages the odd bit of track and tow path etc.
I think the Sirrus will come with 25mm or 28mm tyres so should cope fine as long as you're not going really off road (like mud etc).


----------



## HLaB (18 Nov 2008)

I used to have the standard 28mm tyres on my Sirrus, I've actually changed them for slightly narrower 25 IME both tyres easily cope with made and un-made bike paths and the 28s coped with the occaisional off road, I've never had the 25s off road.


----------



## Sittingduck (19 Nov 2008)

Did a muddy towpath on Saturday on my new 28's. Handled it no problem... just need to gain a little confidence on the slimmer tyres which is happening pretty quickly (only had them on the bike for a week and a half).


----------



## SamN01 (19 Nov 2008)

Thanks guys that is very helpful indeed.

I am going to Evans in the City tomorrow to take a look at the Kona Dew Delux for a comparison. My heart says go for the Sirrus. I hope to have made my mind up after tomorrow!


----------



## Sittingduck (19 Nov 2008)

The dude at the branch in Farringdon Street was v helpful for me... Good luck!


----------



## SamN01 (19 Nov 2008)

*Went to Hlafords*

And looked at the Dew and Dr Dew, they did not have Deluxe however I have decided it is between the Deluxe and the Sirrus and I am leaning towards the Dew with its 700x37 wheels.

There is a bike shop in Liverpool doing the Dr. Dew for £555.39 which looks like a great deal on what looks to my untrained eye like a very good bike (?)

Is there any problem with buying a bike on the web from a shop 400 miles from where you live? My first thought is what if it goes wrong there is no way of taking it back. Perhaps I am better off ordering a Deluxe from London / Cambridge?


----------



## Muddyfox (19 Nov 2008)

Sam ... just out of interest what made you dismiss the Crosstrail ? 

Simon


----------



## SamN01 (20 Nov 2008)

*Crosstrail*

I really didn't like its 'look', I don't want front suspension and the tyres were to chunky. I didn't like the handlebar style or the colour scheme. It really did not appeal in any way to be honest.

Purely a personal taste thing I guess!


----------



## JonoB (21 Nov 2008)

I have a Scott Sportster P3. There are cheaper versions than the P3 (P55) but the frame is the same. I'm very pleased with mine although I have changed the tyres to Continental Top Contact (punctures!)
The frames are actually made for Scott by Merida. Check out Merida they may have something you may like.


----------



## stevevw (21 Nov 2008)

I use 2 Marins a San Rafael for everyday commute which has 35mm tyres and front suspension. Fast enough on the road and works well on the short unmade path I have to go down. The other is a Fairfax with Carbon forks and 28mm tyres Although I have used this for the commute once it is not so nice on the unmade path, nothing to do with the tyres but the stiffer faster frame and forks makes it a bit harsh. I suppose if I had never had the San Rafael the Fairfax would be fine. So what I am saying is 28mm and 35mm tyres work Ok on tow paths etc. I have taken the 35mm on local bridalways in the summer/dry which was also fine.
Pictures of both here
http://www.cyclechat.co.uk/forums/showthread.php?t=22665


----------



## SamN01 (21 Nov 2008)

*Thanks*

Thanks JonoB I like the look of the Scott and the Merida range. I will certainly see if I can see either in the flesh!

I have had to push my Evan's trip back until next week.

S


----------



## SamN01 (21 Nov 2008)

*Tyres*

Stevevw,

Something with about a 700x35 tyre is ideal I think for my needs.

S


----------

